# Camp Hope 1st Annual Clay's Classic



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.camphopecc.com/

Camp Hope 1st Annual Clay's Classic

February 9th, 2016

12:00 pm - Lunch / Check In
2:00 pm - Clay Shoot Competition
4:00 pm - Shooting Games
4:45 pm - Shotgun Shell Drop Raffle
5:00 pm - Cocktail & Dinner Reception
Live Music, Chef Stations, Auction & Awards Presentation
Attire: Casual

Hosted at the Greater Houston Gun Club
Lunch Catered By Lupe Tortillas
Multi Course Sporting Clay Competition
Course Snacks Provided by Local Food Trucks
Shot Gun Shell Drop Raffle
Shooting Games Including 100 Clay Flurry, Colored Clay Competition, Long Bird, Annie Oakley
HPDâ€™s Special Operations Unit onsite
Cocktail and Dinner for Shooters and Guests featuring Tastings by Renowned Houston Restaurants and Chefs.
Live music by Austinâ€™s very own â€œShinyribsâ€ with entertainer Kevin Russell.
Silent Auction / Live Auction


----------

